# Question abt commonly used functions



## transez (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi!

If you have a small portable projector, hope you could answer a couple questions about the most commonly used functions: 


1) Which are the adjustments that you make most often on your projector? (e.g. brightness, 
contrast, keystone, etc) 


2) Do you know/use these functions? 
(choose either "often" / "seldom" / "never" for each function)

White intensity - Often / Seldom / Never
Degamma - Often / Seldom / Never
Signal type - Often / Seldom / Never
Tint - Often / Seldom / Never
Frequency - Often / Seldom / Never
Tracking - Often / Seldom / Never
Password protection - Often / Seldom / Never

Thank you very much!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

transez said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you have a small portable projector, hope you could answer a couple questions about the most commonly used functions:
> 
> ...


I don't have a small portable projector, but the adjustments I use most on my home theater projector are brightness and contrast.

No idea what white intensity is or degamma. Signal type probably refers to the input signal - component, composite, svga, hdmi, etc. Tint adjusts your color. Frequency - no idea. Tracking could be some sort of video tracking like old vcr's used to have? :huh: Password protection is probably self explanatory.


----------

